# Gypsum Crown Molding



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Is anyone still using the crown molding made from gypsum any more ? Use to use it years ago (5-6) haven't had to use it for some time now. Thank God !!! Just curious.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have never tried it. Wondered about it. Must be a pain to use. Judging by your comment.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

never used it here either


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

we use it quite a bit on high end jobs in. all types of plaster moulding. carpenters and ornamental plasterers install and ornamental plasterers finish. it's a real pain in the but to finish especially with the highly ornamented stuff. it's a money maker when you can get it.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

we still use it out here from time to time, i've helped someone put it up but never been responsible for finished product. seems like a real pain in the butt.


----------

